# Sea Nymph SC 175 sidewinder Rebuild



## Humj7 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello new to the site redoing my my 2nd tin boat. The plan is new floor, new vinyl floor, carpet,new seats,new paint. Any thought or helpful hints appreciated.


----------



## DrNip (Nov 25, 2013)

I really like the looks of this boat. You have any specs on it?


----------



## Humj7 (Nov 25, 2013)

Dr. Nip the boat is 17 1/2 ft long Beam is 82".

The Wife gave me a early Christmas present Minn Kota I pilot. Can not wait to try it out. But we have lots of work before we can do that.


----------



## Humj7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice progress today 2 new compartments cut in front deck and started to rework rod lockers.
If all goes well should have all day tomorrow to work on this as well.


----------



## rscottp (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice looking hull you have there. Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Humj7 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well made some progress today made a few new panels and shorten side rod box doors,added top rod box doors and added new storage in the floor.
Next will be cutting glovebox type compartments in gun whales and replacing plywood.


----------



## rscottp (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 4, 2013)

Great looking boat. Looks like you have the setup to do it right!


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the comments I have caught a cold so have not been out in the barn for a couple days hope to get back at it this weekend.


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 7, 2013)

Well feeling a bit better and got back to work on the boat. Got new plywood cut and coated with spar urethane. Finished new aluminuim lids for new front compartments.
Next will be vinyl floor installation or gun whale glove box type compartments.


----------



## DrNip (Dec 8, 2013)

Those are really good look lids with trim. Have any pis of the process on them?


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 8, 2013)

DrNip, They where made just like the panels I posted earlier. Measure lid size add 3/4 on all 4 sides then cut 3/4x3/4 notch on each corner. Bend all four sides down 90 degrees.
The trim was more challenging because the oridigonal pieces are "Z" shaped so the lids will have something to set on. So for the 2 new ones I added I took 2 pcs. Of angle and made a Z with them and took them to work and welded them togather. After final installation I plan to rivet them to the braces under the floor. Hope this helps.


----------



## DrNip (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks sharp!


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 9, 2013)

Here is some pics of my 1st project. Can not find any pictures from when I 1st bought it.


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 10, 2013)

Spent all day putting Nautolex vinyl on about half of the floor and deck pieces. Finished all the pieces with the wood now I have to finish the aluminum ones.


----------



## bigwave (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks great. =D> =D> :beer: :beer:


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks Big Wave
Well have been slowly picking away at finishing the vinyl installation. And tonight start putting carpet on some of the side panels. 
This part of the project is taking longer than I figured it would.
The good news is 5 hrs of work tomorrow and I will be off until 2014.
The next step will be paint prep and paint.


----------



## rscottp (Dec 20, 2013)

The aluminum hatches you made look great! Good use of clothes pins too!


----------



## bigwave (Dec 21, 2013)

Ha ha ha, love the use of the redneck clothespins.......great idea.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice lookin boat bud.


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the comments Guy's
Done with vinyl and carpet for now.
We are going to start sanding boat and trailer tomorrow.


----------



## gah319 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking good.  Have to say I am jealous of the heated barn.


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 23, 2013)

_Hey tight work, looks great................... =D> 

I like the make shift press brake, I do that all the time LOL _


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the positive comments. We are blessed to have a heated/air conditioned barn to work in.
Took the vinyl adhesive of and sanded boat today.
Also Removed boat from trailer and put it on horses and stands.


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 28, 2013)

Put the paint on it today. Went through much more paint than expected 3 quarts of black.
Turned out looking good. Now let it set for couple days and then lots of clean up. :LOL2:


----------



## rscottp (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks good, hope that respirator is keeping that paint out our your lungs!


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337292#p337292 said:


> rscottp » 28 Dec 2013, 18:35[/url]"]Looks good, hope that respirator is keeping that paint out our your lungs!


Thanks rscottp, The respirator does a great job. Not sure why I always get so much over spray when I paint? Makes the clean up a pain.


----------



## spcamno (Dec 28, 2013)

I admired your heat garage also and I am in Toronto just a few hours away from you and I know how important it is if you have a nice warm working enviornment.

Do you mind if I ask you what type of paint did you use and what about primer?

I have a smokercraft stilleto which I am considering repaint but what is the best primer to use on bare aluminum?

I don't want to strip all the existing paint but certainly will degrease and sand before painting and there are some spots where the original paint been worn thru so I will need to feather smooth all bare spot and prime it first any tips you can share will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337329#p337329 said:


> spcamno » 29 Dec 2013, 00:19[/url]"]I admired your heat garage also and I am in Toronto just a few hours away from you and I know how important it is if you have a nice warm working enviornment.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask you what type of paint did you use and what about primer?
> 
> ...


spcamno,
The primer I used was epoxy primer/sealer.
The paint Was Acrylic Urethane (Super Jet Black).
Both where Montana Products.
I used this same paint on my Jeep frame when I rebuilt it 7 years ago and seems very durable.
I did not have any bare spots in the Aluminum ( a few scratches down to bare) I used 320 grit sand paper with my DA sander to get the shine off.
Not sure what primer to use on bare Aluminum I would ask the automotive paint store. My local store was very helpful with any questions I had.


----------



## spcamno (Dec 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337341#p337341 said:


> Humj7 » 29 Dec 2013, 07:04[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337329#p337329 said:
> ...



Thanks Humj7 for your prompt reply.

Your boat looks really good and now I am eager to repaint mine in the Spring I will consult a buddy who owns a auto body shop he should know what works what doesn't.

Any idea on decal and graphics? 

What are you prepare to do put on and where to purchase them?

I know some places do computer cut vinyl graphics locally but they aren't cheap and any decals order from the dealer will be expensive. 

Thanks


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 29, 2013)

_Outstanding................................ =D> _


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 29, 2013)

spcamno,
The wife has a vinyl cutter and the program to Design so I should be able to get them at cost (HA HA). The picture below is what we are thinking at the moment. She has put the graphic on a old picture to see what it looks like.
CountryDave,
Thanks again for your kind words. Your build is awesome!!


----------



## spcamno (Dec 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337403#p337403 said:


> Humj7 » 29 Dec 2013, 19:37[/url]"]spcamno,
> The wife has a vinyl cutter and the program to Design so I should be able to get them at cost (HA HA). The picture below is what we are thinking at the moment. She has put the graphic on a old picture to see what it looks like.
> CountryDave,
> Thanks again for your kind words. Your build is awesome!!


Wow, just wow!

I am too jealous so to speak! LoL.

Any idea roughly cost to do both sides in the graphics?

Will you consider making those for fellow members for a nominal fee?

Thanks


----------



## Humj7 (Dec 30, 2013)

spcamno,

No need to be jealous just a average Joe that has accumulated a lot of stuff over the years. 
Vinyl Graphics is what she does for a hobby.
Cost for these type of Graphics very a lot by design ( how many colors,size availability of vinyl ).
Have never done any online sales.( Not completely out of the question.)


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 2, 2014)

Got boat back on trailer and cleaned up the barn.
Next put diamond plate aluminum on gunnel caps and rub rails back on.


----------



## spcamno (Jan 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337750#p337750 said:


> Humj7 » 02 Jan 2014, 19:10[/url]"]Got boat back on trailer and cleaned up the barn.
> Next put diamond plate aluminum on gunnel caps and rub rails back on.



No wait a minute................where'e the vinyl graphics?

Without those creative design from Mrs Humj7 its not complete (lol).

Beautiful transformation very very nice, the effect with a freshly painted trailer looks astonishing!

Now you make me wanted to paint the trailer too if I ever do the boat!


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 4, 2014)

Got a few things done today.
Had to spend some time doing maintenance on the truck 1st
3 coats of bed liner on rub rails and pedestal bases.


spcamno,
Thanks for the nice comments.
I want to want 30 days or so before we put graphics on the new paint.


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 5, 2014)

Starting to think about what type of Material to use for new instrument panels 
Aluminum, plastic or ?
Any suggestions ?


----------



## Mojo (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, If you make them out of aluminum they never rot. If you paint that aluminum then you won't have to shine it up from time to time.
The white plastic cutting boards would make good control panel faces that stuffs easy to work and smooth out with a dremel.
I personally wanted to put some wood on mine but just didn't have the panel space, some nice stained then sealed wood switch panels would look swank!


----------



## spcamno (Jan 5, 2014)

I think carbon fiber will be nice but its time consuming to make.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAdVO8Rkv6c


Another alternative is use ABS sheet and vinyl wrap, you can get carbon fiber look (3D) and actually doesn't look that bad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Im5wW_CPoE


----------



## DrNip (Jan 5, 2014)

Really digging the black paint you have going on there.


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughts,comments
We are trying to decide between black plastic,carbon fiber wrap ,or aluminum diamond plate.
I will be putting alum. Diamond plate on the Gunnels tonight/tomorrow . 
Maybe that will help us decide.


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well they closed work today for bad weather so had a chance to work on boat today.
Put gunnel caps on and polished and installed back corner caps and the bow cap.
Can not wait to get the gray on the inside covered up with carpet.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jan 7, 2014)

Really, really nice work.


----------



## rscottp (Jan 7, 2014)

That is looking really sweet!!


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 7, 2014)

Man that paint and those diamond plate rails really spruced up that boat, lookin really pretty man!


----------



## pitts101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Looking Great! pretty unique. Ill be sure to say hi if I see you on the lake!


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments,
Had a chance to work on the boat today we have gotten a lot of the carpet glue on the sides.( covered up the gray paint).
Next put floor pieces back in and front casting deck back on.
Put those in just for a few pics just to see what it will look like.
Until next time Happy building!!!


----------



## pitts101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks Great! Keep up the good work


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks pitts101,
Finished screwing down floor tonight and set side panels in one rod box.
Also picked up my reupholstered seats today.


----------



## rscottp (Jan 15, 2014)

Everything is looking great! Professional!


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 18, 2014)

Well I could not hold off the Wife any longer. We installed Graphics on the boat today.
Also pin striped the Trailer also cut diamond plate for the steps on the Trailer.


----------



## DrNip (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like that snow needs to clear up so you can get it on the water.


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 18, 2014)

Not quite ready for the water yet. But I would not mine if the snow went away though.


----------



## Mel Kyper Sr (Jan 22, 2014)

Humj7,
Awesome build, beautiful checker plate and vinyl work.


----------



## Humj7 (Feb 8, 2014)

Have only had hour or two at a time to work on the boat lately. We have gotten the center console put back in with new carpet,instrument panels and repainted plastic .Polished the windshield with head light lens repair polish and it turned out almost good as new. Mounted new on board charger in the side panel by console also added glove box in the same panel.
Happy Building !!


----------



## rscottp (Feb 8, 2014)

Your boat looks great! Cup holders rule!!!


----------



## DrNip (Feb 9, 2014)

This is a very clean build.


----------



## Humj7 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Guy's,
Have gotten the trolling motor mounted battery's mounted down and ran wires.
Also made new switch panel with trolling motor plug, trim switch and led light.
Next mount casting deck down and install hatch lids.


----------



## Humj7 (Feb 23, 2014)

Added some interior lights and rod holders to console.


----------



## rscottp (Feb 23, 2014)

Spring is just around the corner! I like the lights, what brand are they? I was thinking I might add a couple to either side of my CC.


----------



## Humj7 (Feb 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342626#p342626 said:


> rscottp » 23 Feb 2014, 18:58[/url]"]Spring is just around the corner! I like the lights, what brand are they? I was thinking I might add a couple to either side of my CC.




I hope so still have 2ft of snow on the ground and approx 3 ft of ice on the lakes.

The light are from I boats.com . They are SeaDog line. We bought them because they match the pull handles on some of our compartment Lids.


----------



## Humj7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Well almost finished with the boat. Few little odds and ends to finish yet.
Here are some pics.


----------



## rscottp (Mar 10, 2014)

It really looks great, I like the black around the hatches in the front.


----------

